# Need help with a probable diagnosis.



## Matt Lesh (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi guys this is my 1 1/2 year old Argentine B&W Tegu. I've had in a smaller cage as i am completing his larger 8x4x4 cage for adult hood and he tends to jump up at the top of the screen of the cage he's in right now. He's in organic cypress mulch as a bedding right now and he has been a bit lazy lately as i have the AC on for other reptiles so its a little cooler tun normal but I'm getting a better heat bulb to fix that for him. Also i originally had the top he has made of aluminum screen but he broke through that and escaped so now i replaced it with nylon screening which he doesn't seem to be able to get through. He's gotten bad nose rub which i applied neosporin for but now this is on the top of his head and I'm not really sure what it is. I'm not sure if its scale rot or just a head rub from trying to escape the smaller cage or just a discoloration. Any advice is greatly appreciated!
Thank you!
Matt
pics


----------



## Matt Lesh (Jul 20, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 20, 2014)

Diagnosis? It's simple. Head/nose rub from being confined to inadequate, small-sized housing. Temp gradients and range within the screen top cage aren't wide enough for the tegu to find itself cooling and warming up properly, thus it tries to escape.

Work on that new enclosure and get it done ASAP. That'll solve your problem.


----------



## Matt Lesh (Aug 2, 2014)

TeguBuzz said:


> Diagnosis? It's simple. Head/nose rub from being confined to inadequate, small-sized housing. Temp gradients and range within the screen top cage aren't wide enough for the tegu to find itself cooling and warming up properly, thus it tries to escape.
> 
> Work on that new enclosure and get it done ASAP. That'll solve your problem.


Just Finished my new 8x4x4 enclosure and he's LOVING it. I assumed it was nose rub thank you very much for the reassurance


----------

